# Joining the greens mower club



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Well been in a couple circles but got a call back on a local unit and ended up going with it.

Ended up getting a 2013 toro gm1000 with groomer, lights, catcher and a pretty much brand new reel. Out the door for 1200. Has a little more hrs at 1500 but I am ok with that. Everything is solid. Pics coming soon once I get home and get it cleaned up!!!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Awesome. Should be a fun venture.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

very cool. I am waiting on one to arrive tomorrow here!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats you'll enjoy the cut I sure do that back drum makes all the difference for me


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

So I have not really had a chance to really clean it. Going to get an engine degreaser and spray it down. I did try and wash off all the dust and dirt though.









Going to get a grease gun tomorrow, grease all the joints, do a light backlap to clear the rust on the edge of the blade and finish cleaning. Then I might take it for a spin on my front yard for it's mayden voyage. I had the shop set it to .600.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like you did pretty good! I do like me those Subaru's. Mmm hmm.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice. I just got a greens mower last week. I love it so far. Congrats.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! That's awesome! &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

My only advice...stay away from anything that isn't grass (sprinkler heads and corners of concrete that you don't think it will hit...). I learned the hard way.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kur1j said:


> My only advice...stay away from anything that isn't grass (sprinkler heads and corners of concrete that you don't think it will hit...). I learned the hard way.


I am going to do my best. I am going to run it around the yard a few times with the reel engaged until I get more comfortable with it.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I assume you meant not engaged? That's what I did too . My wife said I was crazy, well she still does haha.

I envy the click wheels for your tightening of the bedknife to reel adjustment on the toros. On the JD you just guess.


----------

